# Rainbow Gathering Mamas



## MommyBear (Dec 19, 2001)

I've poked around a bit but haven't found a tribe for mamas who go to Rainbow Gathering. If there is one, please feel free to point me in the right direction.

We're making the trip for the first time this year and we're all so excited. I'll be 4 months pregnant and we'll be taking my three boys with us. I'm just looking for other mamas that might be there and maybe a kind tip or two along the way.


----------



## Roland's mom (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey there!
There are a lot of rainbow families out there. I never have travelled to one with my son, but I have been to plenty of gatherings with friends that have had children. Each gathering should have a "Kiddie Village", which would be of course a kid friendly environment. I would probably camp as close as possible to there. Most people there are super nice but I would certainly keep the little ones close to you at all times. I'm not too sure if you have been to this kind of event or not. So I am not to sure what kind of tips would help. I would love to get my boy to a gathering and will eventually. If I can help you out at all, let me know! Safe travels!
Christina


----------



## stellabluz (May 24, 2006)

where is iy this year?


----------



## MommyBear (Dec 19, 2001)

New Mexico








:


----------



## RootsAndMarigolds (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi mama! its that time of year and im totally thinking about the gathering too! my only trip to a huge gathering was two years ago with hubby, our 2 and 5 yo. i was pregnant at the time and sick and kinda grouchy, but it was a good time. lots of work , which i thought id share- i guess the best thing to do is have some wheels that you can use to cart kids and stuff in. do you have a double jogging stroller, a wagon or something? i wish we had because it was intense truckin those kids and supplies in and then around the huge spread of forest / meadow/river where the gathering was! and, i would definitely camp at kiddie village, easy and really beautiful! and maybe bring some immune boosting herbs/ anti funk kinds herbs because occasionally at communal gatherings of humans there are outbreaks of belly bugs and stuff like that. Though, the set up is amazing and probably the best possible, don't wish to offend anyone!

Hey, my crew could still make it this year! Have a blessed experience and enjoy!


----------



## green_pyxi (May 22, 2007)

I haven't been able to attend any national gatherings in few years and would really love to get to NM with my 2 yo DS and 5 mths pregnant. I'm feeling more cautious than I used to especially with what happened last year in Kiddie Village. What have all of you heard about last years events and this coming event in New Mexico?


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

hey everyone i'm not a mom yet but i've been going to gatherings since i was 6 months old and am a kiddie village alumni kid. if you have any questions about kiddie village or the gathering in general feel free to ask me and hopefully i can help you


----------



## zoshamosha (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm thinking about going this year mainly because we live right by where the gathering will be in northern NM. I don't think DH will be going, so I'm thinking about going either alone (with the 2 kiddos that is) or trying to get someone to come along with me. If any of you mamas want to coordinate something, I'm game!

For you Rainbow Gathering veterans, can you just sort of show up at Kiddie Village? Or do you need to pre-plan it?


----------



## Shama. (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey There,

I have been going to Gatherings for many years, only a few with my kids. I went with my eldest son, but held off in recent years after I became pregnant with twins. My twin boys are now 3 and we are giving it a try again.

HIKING IN
First off, it's not impossible, but I highly recommend bringing a partner or a helper if you have more than one child. One cannot usually get all your stuff in on one trip, especially if you have a kid on your back. So, having someone to sit in-camp with the kids while the other goes out for more things is VERY helpful. But people are VERY good with helping to carry your stuff in if you have kids and you ask on the path. An all-terrain wheeled vehicle (stroller, wagon, etc) is a plus but not necessary. A regular stroller won't do well. If you get to a stream, people are always happy to help one cross it if you have a vehicle.

KIDDIE VILLAGE:
Secondly, YES, Kiddie Village is an awesome place to live while there. You just show up, no need to make arrangements. Just arrive and ask folks to direct you there. (Once you get there you might want to tell someone in the kitchen you are a first timer and ask for any advice or info).

There is always something for the kids to eat at Kiddie Village (peanut butter sandwiches on request) , three good meals a day and always clean water. They build a playground for the kids, and there is a big communal area to hang out. No smoking is allowed in most areas there. They also usually have a real sit-down potty for kids whereas most camps have trenches you have to squat over that are often too wide for kids. People also tend to respect quiet hours in the camp after dark.

DIAPERS:
I don't know if the Kiddie Village provides them, but I have often seen parents washing out cloth diapers in five gallon buckets there. If you bring disposable diapers, I advise bringing a double-thick garbage bag to toss your dirties into with a clasp that can easily be opened and closed to toss a new one into. Keep in mind you will have to keep it in your tent (or just outside) and the smell of urine can become a bit much. It is your responsibility to carry your bag of dirty diapers out. For me, for one child that was like carrying a dead body out! lol

DINNER CIRCLE:
At dinner circle in Main Circle each evening, Mamas with kids, pregnant Mamas, and nursing Mamas are invited into the center of the circle to fill their plates before the buckets move out to serve the circle.

***
I plug in at the Info Booth every year and camp there, so I am happy to answer any questions I can, although, honestly I have never camped at Kiddie Village, I know a decent amount about it.

MommyBear, I have three sons coming with me, too!

-Karen-


----------



## MommyBear (Dec 19, 2001)

We had some surprise expenses come up so we won't be able to make it to NM this year







We are going to try to be at the gathering in the Ozarks though so we still get some Rainbow time.


----------



## MommyBear (Dec 19, 2001)

Oh and I wanted to ask you what you all take to eat? It just hit me that we'll be leaving in two weeks and I feel so unprepared.


----------



## TheBluebird (Dec 20, 2006)

I haven't been to a gathering since I was a kid. I would like to take my daughter when she's a little older.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *green_pyxi* 
I haven't been able to attend any national gatherings in few years and would really love to get to NM with my 2 yo DS and 5 mths pregnant. I'm feeling more cautious than I used to especially with what happened last year in Kiddie Village. What have all of you heard about last years events and this coming event in New Mexico?

What happened last year in Kiddie Village?


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

i;m gonna sub!

never been but WANT TO! I hope maybe next year or the year after that with the kiddos.

How do they determine where it is held each year?


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

onyx, wouldn't it be great if we could get one up here? *sigh*


----------



## HipCat (Jun 19, 2009)

I used to go to gatherings all the time when I was younger, but where I'm at, they are now few and far between







If anyone knows of gatherings happening on the western side of washington, let me know.


----------



## MommyBear (Dec 19, 2001)

HipCat, have you plugged into the forums at welcomehere.org? You might be able to find something local to you.


----------



## amrijane128 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi everyone. Just bumpin this up now that the gathering is getting super close. We're leaving on the 1st, this will be our first one. I hope to meet all that are going!


----------



## MommyBear (Dec 19, 2001)

I've got (almost) everything packed and ready to go, I have maps and directions printed, all I'm waiting on is for SO to get his clothes packed. Then all we have to do is take seats out of the van so we have room to haul stuff and we'll be ready to hit the road. After gathering we're going canoeing down a river and then to dig crystals in AR. I kind of wish we were going to Nationals but this one will be a lot smaller and it feels more comfortable for our first trip.

I hope all that are going have safe journeys Home. Lovin' you!


----------



## twentyalmonds (Aug 13, 2004)

We'll be there







:


----------



## RootsAndMarigolds (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *green_pyxi* 
I haven't been able to attend any national gatherings in few years and would really love to get to NM with my 2 yo DS and 5 mths pregnant. I'm feeling more cautious than I used to especially with what happened last year in Kiddie Village. What have all of you heard about last years events and this coming event in New Mexico?

What happened last year?


----------



## native_mama (Jul 1, 2009)

me and my son were gonna go this year! but his papa said he didnt want him to go without him. so its just gna be me and my best friend that are going for a couple days maybe ill head to kiddie village and bring my son with me for a day. i live pretty close so its not a problem. hope to see some of you there!


----------



## LoBleusMama (Aug 10, 2005)

first and foremost, lovin you! to all my rainbow sister mommies, we missed it this year due to unfortunate circumstances







, but i was in wyoming last year, they brought guns in kiddie village and ended up shooting rubber bullets and hitting a few brothers, it was a pretty scary scene and the LEOs were DEFINATELY in the WRONG for bringing and brandishing weapons in kiddie village. I was shocked at their lack of judgement


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

there are videos of it on youtube too. weve gone a couple of years and had planned to go this year but it didnt work. next year tho here we come.
id love to hear about the fun everyone had and what it was like.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyBear* 
HipCat, have you plugged into the forums at welcomehere.org? You might be able to find something local to you.


http://www.starsrainbowrideboard.org...irror/rainbow/

this is the site your thinking of. the welcome here.org and the related sites are money making scemes a huge buy in to babylon.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ian'smommaya* 
http://www.starsrainbowrideboard.org...irror/rainbow/


Ahhh, that's the site I saw years back.

LoBleusMama- Oh my gosh!!?? That's something you hear about and wish wasn't true, how awful







But thanks for filling us in on what had happened, we were wondering.

It's always too far for us.


----------



## LoBleusMama (Aug 10, 2005)

: hoping for a northeast gathering next year!


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jojo F.* 
Ahhh, that's the site I saw years back.

LoBleusMama- Oh my gosh!!?? That's something you hear about and wish wasn't true, how awful







But thanks for filling us in on what had happened, we were wondering.

It's always too far for us.

goodie! you can also jsut type in welcomehome.org and find the mirror site closet and best for you.

i am hoping for an upper midwest gathering next year.







: the superior national forest is incredible.


----------



## LoBleusMama (Aug 10, 2005)

.ooO a gathering up in the upper midwest would be nice and super convieniant!


----------



## cupcakeladybug (May 24, 2009)

I'm curious to know what Rainbow Gatherings are.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoBleusMama* 
.ooO a gathering up in the upper midwest would be nice and super convieniant!

i know! wouldnt it? just a hop and a skip. no jump needed.

rainbow gatherings are what the person who is going needs them to be. camping in the national forest, a p;rayer for a healed planet, connecting with family and a good time are all included.


----------



## LoBleusMama (Aug 10, 2005)

i agree, i think everyone could even use just one gathering under their belt, it is such an experiance to have even if it is not your "thing"


----------



## LoBleusMama (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cupcakeladybug* 

I'm curious to know what Rainbow Gatherings are.

















it's pretty much a whole bunch of people in the woods, cooking food, trading and bartering for things they want, praying for peace, helping out, no money, no electronics and connecting with others! i love it!


----------



## cupcakeladybug (May 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoBleusMama* 
it's pretty much a whole bunch of people in the woods, cooking food, trading and bartering for things they want, praying for peace, helping out, no money, no electronics and connecting with others! i love it!


That's awesome!!!


----------



## mama516/419 (Feb 15, 2009)

Wishing this was closer to NE . I am a hippie but DH isnt - hes a cow boy , so a camping adventure involving stars and bon fires is up his allie to . Sre there Rainbows at Earth Song ?


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

hmm.. well my dad is a cowboy, he likes the fires and stars of a gathering but the "hippies" might be a bit much for your d.h.


----------



## Climbergirl (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:

it's pretty much a whole bunch of people in the woods, cooking food, trading and bartering for things they want, praying for peace, helping out, no money, no electronics and connecting with others! i love it!
Seriously??? Wow.....

Is there a religious affiliation? That sounds AWESOME!


----------



## MommyBear (Dec 19, 2001)

We just got back from the MO gathering and I feel so refreshed. We all had such a great time (even if it was like a giant A camp) and my boys were so helpful and polite to everybody, they made me so proud. It was so nice being Home with Family. There were some LEO's roaming around but we didn't see any problem from them. It was much much much smaller than the NM gathering (maybe about 100 people at the peak) but it was absolutely wonderful and we'll totally be going back next year.


----------



## mama516/419 (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ian'smommaya* 
hmm.. well my dad is a cowboy, he likes the fires and stars of a gathering but the "hippies" might be a bit much for your d.h.

LOL they might be but being married to me he lives with his fair share of far out things and deals nicely with my hippie friends.







but it is a concern . I used to go to Look out Rnach with my cousin before I had kids and hope now that we both have kids to hit somme festival more localy


----------



## HempyHippyMama (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone allready hearing any rumors about next years nationals? I hope to hit up a few regionals next spring at the least.


----------

